# Wooden sink top cover



## tinlizzie (Jul 24, 2010)

*Hi can anyone help us we are looking for a wooden sink cover for our 1989 665s Hymer? Unfortunately when we purchased this van one of them was missing, does anyone know where I can get a replacement? have tried Hymer and other motorhome dealers without any luck check out the picture i have added. thanks*


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

*motorhome breakers*

Have you tried breakers

http://www.caravanbreakers.net/

http://www.practicalmotorhome.com/breakers/breakers.html

http://www.outdoorholiday.co.uk/home/c10_breakers~dismantlers


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
If you cannot sorce one,make one,at least its squarish,bit of wood,brushed or satin alli insert,(guess you will not match that bits colour) job done.
Ted.
PS. There may be a bit that colour in the bottom of the wardrobe,or out of sight under a bed........Cannabalise!!.Think outside the box (Well in hidden spots INSIDE!! the box.Lol)


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

There must be suitable offcuts available somewhere, especially that bit cut out to fit a sink.

Try here for an alternative.

http://www.barncrest.co.uk/free_worktop_samples.php


----------



## TheLizard (Jan 23, 2008)

Try Peter Hambleton at Preston www.hymerdirect.com...he can normally offer some solution and also has an excellent joiner/carpenter to produce anything required in wood! He has given me great service


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

It looks like Burr Elm. 

A Woodturner might have some.


----------

